# Sleep Problem



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All,
I have been running Windows 10 about a week, I upgraded from Windows 7 . I have one problem my computer will not stay asleep.
This just started yesterday. Anyone have an idea how to fix this problem?
Thanks for your help.
Barry

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 910 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8190 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 941501 MB, Free - 830388 MB; D: Total - 11491 MB, Free - 1059 MB;
Motherboard: FOXCONN, ALOE
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

See if we can narrow it down:
_Right click on the Start button and select Event Viewer
Expand Windows Logs, and right click on System → Filter Current Log…
Next to "Event sources" select Power-Troubleshooter, click OK
Now in Event Viewer go through the events and note what the "Wake Source" is.
From that you should be able to find what is causing the problem._


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

CoolBurn here is what it says (Wake Source Unknown)
Barry


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Right click on the Start button and select Control Panel
Select Security and Maintenance and under the Maintenance drop down select Change maintenance settings.
Next to "Allow scheduled maintenance to wake up my computer at the scheduled time" insure that the box is not checked. Click OK

Next, right click on the Start button again and select Command Prompt (Admin)
Type the following command: powercfg /Devicequery wake_armed (press enter)
Hopefully it responds_ "None"_ but if something is listed go into device manager and locate the device.
Right click on the device and select properties, under the Power Management tab uncheck the box next to "Allow this device to wake the computer"


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

CoolBurn I followed your instructions to the tea. I did not find anything in the first part. But there was
a couple of items in Command Prompt. Key board and mouse. 
Well what ever I did the computer sleeps only when I click on the sleep button. It still won't sleep on it's own.
Thanks for your help,
Barry


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

So if you press the Windows flag key + i, select System → Power & sleep
Everything has a time limit correct?


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes both times are set for 5 minutes. Most of the time if I select sleep in the power setting the computer sleep. But some time it will only sleep for a 5 or 10 seconds and then start back running. 
In the power & sleep setting it will only turn off the monitor.
I hope the makes some sense. 
Barry


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Next time it has happens, open an elevated command prompt and run the following commands:
powercfg -lastwake
powercfg -waketimers
powercfg -requests
If you could please, copy the outputs into your next reply.
Also what Anti-Virus/Security Suite are you using?


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

CoolBurn here you go. I put the computer to sleep and it woke up in just after a few seconds.
Again thanks for all your help,
Barry

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -lastwake
Wake History Count - 1
Wake History [0]
Wake Source Count - 1
Wake Source [0]
Type: Device
Instance Path: USB\ROOT_HUB\4&1fbc8fa3&0
Friendly Name:
Description: USB Root Hub
Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -waketimers
Timer set by [SERVICE] \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (Schedule) expires at 6:59:30 PM on 10/1/2015.
Reason: Task Scheduler will execute '\Hewlett-Packard\HP Assistant\PC Tuneup' task.

Timer set by [SERVICE] \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (SystemEventsBroker) expires at 8:38:41 PM on 9/6/2015.
Reason: Windows will execute 'NT TASK\Hewlett-Packard\HP Assistant\PC Health Analysis' scheduled task that requested waking the computer.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -requests
DISPLAY:
None.

SYSTEM:
None.

AWAYMODE:
None.

EXECUTION:
None.

PERFBOOST:
None.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Antivirus: AVG 2015


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Right click on the Start button and select "Power Options"
Click on "Change when the computer sleeps"
Click on "Change Advanced power settings"
Double click on "Sleep" → "Allow wake timers" → Insure any options below are set to "Disable" vs "Important wake timers only" or "Enabled"



BJV1 said:


> In the power & sleep setting it will only turn off the monitor.


Just so I'm clear, you are given options for both sleep and screen and can adjust the times with no problem?



BJV1 said:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -lastwake
> Wake History Count - 1
> Wake History [0]
> Wake Source Count - 1
> ...


Also, I'm going to take the above that it was just you moving the mouse or pressing a key to wake the system?


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

CoolBurn I did have to change the


CoolBurn said:


> Right click on the Start button and select "Power Options"
> Click on "Change when the computer sleeps"
> Click on "Change Advanced power settings"
> Double click on "Sleep" → "Allow wake timers" → Insure any options below are set to "Disable" vs "Important wake timers only" or "Enabled"
> ...


Hi CoolBurn,
I did not post yesterday I just wanted to give the computer a little time to make sure my problem was fixed.
Well I think my problem is solved. I will wait a couple of days and I will mark this thread SOLVED.
Thanks again for your help,
Barry


----------

